# Red light?



## SGilbert (Aug 27, 2011)

Trying to trouble shoot my son's Power Mac G5 (liquid cooled).

It keeps going to sleep; refuses to restart, red light comes on inside the front vents, and the fans go to high speed.

Have run DiskWarrior, replaced battery, reinstalled OS (10.5.8 Leopard).  All to no avail.

Anyone know what the red light inside means? (couldn't find any reference for it on Apple's site.)

Search here turned up too many possibilities: RAM, CPU, power supply, graphics card, & one even said the red light means nothing!

Later today, I'll try reseating RAM & graphics card, but I'm not qualified or motivated to try reseating both CPU's.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 27, 2011)

It would help to know which G5 processor you have. The processor speed will likely decide which model you have.
The older G5s have only a single red LED, which means that the clear, inner shield is not in place. The fans would also run at high speed while the inner door is removed. Otherwise, the PowerMac should work fine.
The newest (last) G5, which has 2 ethernet ports on the back, has a variety of LEDs (7, I think) inside the door, in front of the RAM slots, and you would need to look at those and let us know which specific ones are lit, and which color.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 27, 2011)

The PM is 'Late 2005' with dual 2.5 GHz PPC.  Model 11,2.

He sent me a text pic showing 2 red lights.  1 is between RAM slots 1&2 and the other is below slot 4 which is on a large board.  He has 8 slots total; slots 3, 4, 5, & 6 are filled.

Does that help?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 27, 2011)

OK
There is a total of 7 LEDs in that location. The top one should never light without a malfunction. It would be directly beside slot 1. The #2 LED is in between the 1 and 2 RAM slots. It comes on when the CPU is in an over temp condition.
Make sure the front inlet cooling fan is working. The processors may need to be calibrated, which will require the Service Diagnostics which only an Apple repair shop will have. In any case, if the cooling fans seem to work OK, the processors should be reseated as a good step to troubleshoot.
Continuing on down the LEDs - the #3 LED will come on when the clear air deflector is opened (when power is on, of course), and should go back out when the air deflector shield is closed.
#4 will also only come on with the air deflector open.
#5 should also only be on with the air deflector open.
You should also see a #6 LED, but that will not light without a CPU malfunction.
Those 6 are down the board in front of the RAM slots.
Then #7 is sort of between the RAM banks. It will flash once at power up, then go out.
It will illuminate if there is a 'hung' processor - it's called a "checkstop" indicator. Could be faulty memory, or a problem with the processor seating.
So, it sounds like you have #2 and #7, does that seem correct?

While inside, you really should check carefully for cooling system leaks - a continuing issue with the water-cooled Macs.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 27, 2011)

Great 'run-down'!  Thanks.  I'm headed for his house soon and will do what I can.

Otherwise, as I suspect from your description that the CPU is in need of 'help', I will take it to our local Apple authorized center Monday.

You've helped me tremendously pinning this down.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, it's off to shop Monday.  

Took apart, resetted all RAM, cleaned dust, all fans run well (what are the 2 apparent temp sensors in front of front fan for?), all else looked good: no leakage apparent.  

Restarted and went well--for 30 to 60 seconds, then it locked up on desktop screen. both red lights came back on (2 & 7)


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got a call from Apple tech.  The entire processor(s) is "shot".  Cost to replace is $2000!  Obviously my son will not go that route.  

Does he need an external HD enclosure to salvage what he wants on the G5's HD? Any way to hook my MBP to the G5 to salvage it?

Anyone need any parts from the G5; other than the CPU's, of course.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 29, 2011)

New iMac 27" in hand!  1TB HD; 4 Gig Ram; 3.4 Ghz i7.

Off to OWC to get 4 more Gig RAM, HD enclosure, & 400 to 800 Firewire converter (for his ext. burner).


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 29, 2011)

SGilbert said:


> New iMac 27" in hand!  1TB HD; 4 Gig Ram; 3.4 Ghz i7.
> 
> Off to OWC to get 4 more Gig RAM, HD enclosure, & 400 to 800 Firewire converter (for his ext. burner).



I'm jealous


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 30, 2011)

I am too!  Actually, I tried to talk him into a laptop, but he HAD to have desktop.  I, at least, won on the iMac over another MacPro.  More computer for less $.

Couldn't believe RAM is so cheap!  4 Gig extra RAM chip (2x2) for $35 for a total of 8 Gig.

He walked out of the Apple Store with the top-of-the-line iMac for $100 more than the G5 repair estimate (after Educational discount) but before Apple's $100 'Back to School' promo.  10 times the computer he had with the G5!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2011)

Just remember that he went from a PPC Mac to a new Intel Mac so some a lot of his old programs need serious updating!  Thake a look at the Roaring Apps table to see what program version the Intel Mac can use.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 30, 2011)

Spent most of the afternoon doing just that.

Sometimes it's a bummer being the "family Mac man".    Between wife, 3 sons, 3 daughter-in-laws, a few cousins a d some friends, I administer 10 Macs, 9 iPhones, and 2 iPads.  Tiger thru Snow Leopard--now soon to be Lion.


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 15, 2011)

Lesson for all that do not regularly backup:

This 'episode' cost my son (26 yr. old) $2600 for DriveSavers to scavenge his old drive.

It would have cost him < $100 for an external and a few minutes time/week (or so) to have prevented it.


----------

